# Udruga RODA > O Udruzi > Rodine podružnice - Rodine aktivnosti širom RH >  Velika Gorica

## šefika

koliko nas ima?
U vrstu....  :Kiss:

----------


## Fae

Evo mene...Doduše narelaciji Sisak-Gorica, ali ovo drugo mi je ipak bliže.

----------


## mfo

mogu i ja? nije baš gorica nego velika mlaka, ali sve je to tu

----------


## mamaduda

I mi smo tu  :D

----------


## ana.m

Ja nisam iz VG, ali sam tamo živjela prije udaje, sad živimo u Zagrebu a u VG znamo navratiti ponekad kod dede i bake...Baš danas idemo na ručak   :Mljac:

----------


## Marina i Gašina mama

Drage moje velikogoričke rode, imam jednu molbicu za sve vas pa koja mi se prva odazove.  :Bye:   :Aparatic:  ...naime, radi se o tome da ja siiiiilno želim Rodin kalendar  :D a rijetko kad idem put Zg...pa sad neznam koliko često ste vi u kontaktu s Rodama koje češće obitavaju u Rodinom gnjezdašcu?!  :? Radi se o tome da bi ja platila putem žirca 2 kalendara u dogovoru s Ivaricom a onda bi mi jedna od vas trebala dostavit kalendariće bar ak može do Velike Gorice, ja bi vam rekla kud  :Wink:  ...super bi bilo i kad bi Fae mogla jer onda bi kalendar došo direkt do mene :D ....ajde pliz, pomozite mi da mi kalendarić najljepši na svijetu krasi moj kuhinjski zidić.  :Klap:  ..

Fala unaprijed i šaljem puse muse iz Siskača!!!!!!!!!!!  :Kiss:   :Zaljubljen:   :Bouncing:

----------


## Anita-AZ

Evo jos jedne VG Rode.   :Smile:

----------


## zibba

I ja sam s VG područja, točnije iz Mičevca.

----------


## šefika

zibba imaš pp  :Smile:

----------


## Mrki

zibba ja sam iz selnice. gotovo smo susjede.

----------


## šefika

e mrki onda smo mi susjede  :Razz:

----------


## Mrki

gago ne mogu vjerovat da ima tu i nekog iz mog sela. di si ti? ja sam kad ideš iz smijera grada poslije benija prva desno i prva lijevo. tu živim 2 godine.

----------


## lilly777

I ja sam tu negdje iz okolice  :Heart:

----------


## šefika

otkud?možeš i na pp  :Kiss:

----------


## lilly777

Inače sam iz Strmca, a sad živim u Lazinama.

----------


## mamaValdo

I mi smo u Velikoj Gorici !

----------


## šefika

O pa ima nas :D

----------


## mamaValdo

Lijepi pozdrav svim Rodama, a vama blizu Gorice poziv da se jednom nađemo na igralištu ili parku iza Sveučilišta (po starom).
Je l' bi vam to pasalo?

----------


## šefika

:Joggler:   :D 

Može,samo ja radim i vikendima...ali kad budem slobodna javim se...

A gdje stanuješ u velikoj gorici?

----------


## Fae

I kad je onda sastanak?   :Kiss:

----------


## rinama

Prijavljujem se, i ja sam iz okolice VG.  :Bye:

----------


## dinna

ja tek sad skužila ovaj topic.
mi živimo blizu pizzerie gavran i uglavnom smo u parkiću iza te zgrade

----------


## rinama

> ja tek sad skužila ovaj topic.
> mi živimo blizu pizzerie gavran i uglavnom smo u parkiću iza te zgrade



Mi smo često u Gavranu jer MM nigdje drugdje ne želi na pizzu. Ostala mu fina i dalje, još od dana kad smo "bili mali" ja 17.god. on 19. pa bi otišli negdje na piće, pa usput kupili jednu pizzu, ljubili se u autu dok je bila gotova, pa je satrali tamo na parkiralištu, a onda se zavukli u neku mračnu uličicu i uživali u mladosti.

----------


## šefika

ko zna možda se jednom i nađemo na toj kavi...mi smo sad na privikavanju u vrtiću...ja trudna...pa kad mi prođe pregled u ponedjeljak i vidim jel sad sve ok...javim se...

a curke otkud ste iz okolice gorice...na kraju će biti da smo susjede  :Laughing:

----------


## Fae

Nekad Buševec, a sad Pešćenica, Jest da sam sad u drugoj županiji, ali mi je svejedno bliže Gorica nego Sisak...

----------


## Fae

Vidim, već je i snijeg zapao, a mi nikako na kaficu...  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## kandela

pozdrav od jos jedne velikogoricanke, nemam jos bbu al si silno zelim jednu...zelim Vam svima sve najbolje u novoj godini  :Love:

----------


## Fae

Hvala!!
I mi se pridružujemo najljepšim željama  :Kiss:   :Joggler:   :Sing:   :Dancing Fever:

----------


## Ria

Evo, i ja živim u Gorici.[/code]

----------


## rinama

Malo nas je nekak. Ja čak i ne živim više na području Velike Gorice ali se većina mog života i dalje vrti oko nje.
A jel ima koja domorotka turopoljka, onak čista ko suza? Pa da je ko ja landrala po lokalnim zabavama po Vukovini, Hrašću, Lomnici, Mičevcu...

----------


## lukava puščica

i ja sam iz VG, 
al nisam onako "prava" kakvu rinama trazi 8)

----------


## šefika

nisam ni ja turopoljka,ali sam prava domaća pucica  :Laughing:

----------


## Ria

> Malo nas je nekak. Ja čak i ne živim više na području Velike Gorice ali se većina mog života i dalje vrti oko nje.
> A jel ima koja domorotka turopoljka, onak čista ko suza? Pa da je ko ja landrala po lokalnim zabavama po Vukovini, Hrašću, Lomnici, Mičevcu...


  :Laughing:  Landralo se po DVD-ima, ha  :Smile:  

Ni ja nisam čista, iz Splita doselila tu kad sam se udala.

----------


## rinama

> rinama prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Malo nas je nekak. Ja čak i ne živim više na području Velike Gorice ali se većina mog života i dalje vrti oko nje.
> A jel ima koja domorotka turopoljka, onak čista ko suza? Pa da je ko ja landrala po lokalnim zabavama po Vukovini, Hrašću, Lomnici, Mičevcu...
> 
> 
>   Landralo se po DVD-ima, ha  
> 
> Ni ja nisam čista, iz Splita doselila tu kad sam se udala.


  :Smile:  Malo je reći landralo, to je bio život. Totalna uživancija. Ah, mladost-ludost. Kaj češ.

----------


## Ria

> Ria prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  rinama prvotno napisa
> ...


Neka, neka, tako i treba...landaral sam i ja, a bome landarm i danas samo malkice manje. :D

----------


## šefika

Ej goričanke di kupujete bodiće za bebe u gorici?di je najpovoljije?
robna mi je zadnja opcija 45kn jedan...
a moram u šoping z bebu a mm ne može...a ja na mirovanju...zg ne dolazi u obzir ni slovenija...

----------


## Frida

Cure, 




> Primjetili smo da se neki topici o podruznicama pocinju koristiti u krive svrhe, pa stavljam ovu opomenu u nadi da ce se topic vratiti na dobar smjer i da necemo morati ukidati podruzne topice.
> 
> Topici o podruznicama su prvenstveno otvoreni da bismo vas informirali sto se desava u podruznicama, da biste vidjeli tko je sve tamo od cura s foruma, da biste se vi mogli prikljuciti i pomoci u nekim akcijama u podruznicama   
> 
> Te teme nisu tu za lokalne razgovore tipa gdje kupiti rukavice za skijanje, cipele na snizenju itd. (karikiram no nadam se da razumijete sto hocu reci).
> 
> Molim da u buducnosti ne bude chatanja, te da zaista topic sluzi svrsi – priblizavanje Rodinih aktivnosti vama

----------


## šefika

Oprosti!  :Embarassed:  
Nisam znala da se ne smije

----------


## Maya&Leon

kako sam ovo propustila? nisam imala pojma da smo tu....  :Grin:  

elem, *prijavak*!!

----------

